# A Very Warm Hello to Everyone Here



## dkm2019 (Nov 9, 2019)

I was looking for beauty and health products and this site showed up and decided it was worth a look, wow! amazing forum.
Well a little something about myself, I am currently living in Sydney, Australia running my own business as a Independent Consultant for Arbonne.
Keen traveller and adventurous, Reader on all types of things that interest me. If you are into organic or botanical beauty or health products feel free to drop
me a line or link below, always happy to someone out, other that interested in meeting new people on here and learning more about ideas and tips from other users.

_(mod note: link removed)_


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 10, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Feb 25, 2020)

I am aslo very gald to hear from you that you have welcome everyone in the forum who joined here..


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 24, 2020)

Welcome to the community.


----------

